# Hunting > Hunting >  Deer size comparison....

## Scouser

hi all, looked 'everywhere' for this on google, but to no avail.....what is the size comparison from largest (Wapiti) to smallest (whitetail?) for the seven species of deer in godzone?????

----------


## Gibo

1. Female human
2. TEF Deer*
3. TEF Deer, mini**
4. Mouse Deer***
5. Moose (also known as European Elk)
6. Fallow Deer
7. Whitetail Deer
8. Pudú
9. Pronghorn
10. Reindeer/caribou
11. Red Deer
12. Roe Deer
13. Mule Deer
14. Muntjac****
15. Megaloceros giganteus/Irish Elk
16. Shika
17. Elk
18. Marsh Deer
19. Blackbuck
20. Greater Kudu
21. Lesser Kudu
22. Gerenuk
23. Thomson's Gazelle
24. Blue Wildebeest/Gnu
25. Saiga antelope
26. Eld's Deer
27. Hog Deer
28. Pampas Deer
29. Sambar Deer
30. Bighorn Sheep
31. Père David Deer
32. Bongo (antelope)
33. Gray Brocket
34. Chital/Axis Deer


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ekar_frg-1.png

----------


## Dundee

Whit tail tiny,sika small, fallow medium,red big, samber bigger Wapiti biggest    :Grin:   What is missing? :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Scouser

> Whit tail tiny,sika small, fallow medium,red big, samber bigger Wapiti biggest     What is missing?


Rusa

----------


## Gibo

> Whit tail tiny,sika small, fallow medium,red big, samber bigger Wapiti biggest     What is missing?


Rusa

----------


## Scouser

> Attachment 31295
> 1. Female human
> 2. TEF Deer*
> 3. TEF Deer, mini**
> 4. Mouse Deer***
> 5. Moose (also known as European Elk)
> 6. Fallow Deer
> 7. Whitetail Deer
> 8. Pudú
> ...


Saw that Gibo, could not make head from tail on it!!!!!

----------


## Gibo

Snap  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Try this then 
Sizing

----------


## Gibo

More here
Deer Species

----------


## Scouser

> Try this then 
> Sizing


WHOOOOR....size 40 sounds just about right....like a bit of comfort...... :Psmiley:

----------


## oneipete

Wow those "irish elk" would have been amazing to see.    seems to be more than a few places with their antlers showing off like they bagged one..

----------


## veitnamcam

I thought Fallow,Sika and Whitetail were all similar size except parts of the US where whitetail can be nearly the size of a red?

----------


## Scribe

> I thought Fallow,Sika and Whitetail were all similar size except parts of the US where whitetail can be nearly the size of a red?


Depends on the area a lot Cam. We often pulled Sika stags that weighed more than red stags out of the Kaweka's and Kaimanawa's. On good tucker those Sika stags were as round and fat as hogs.

I know of two that were hung up by Keeley 187lb and 214lb. Its awhile ago but I don't remember any red stags coming out of that area that beat them. People claimed they must have been hybrids but there was no evidence they were.

The Kaimanawa and Kaweka reds were well know for their small size and lack of stamina. They often died in the back of the machine on the way after being netted.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Depends on the area a lot Cam. We often pulled Sika stags that weighed more than red stags out of the Kaweka's and Kaimanawa's. On good tucker those Sika stags were as round and fat as hogs.
> 
> I know of two that were hung up by Keeley 187lb and 214lb. Its awhile ago but I don't remember any red stags coming out of that area that beat them. People claimed they must have been hybrids but there was no evidence they were.
> 
> The Kaimanawa and Kaweka reds were well know for their small size and lack of stamina. They often died in the back of the machine on the way after being netted.


Yep of course there will be variations, one area I hunt even a mature red stag would struggle to make 80k gutted minus head and hocks while another less than 50km away as the crow flys I have shot several hinds over 100k gutted headed and hocked and a spiker just growing his first spikes over 100k, none had any fat over their rump to speak of but just big framed muscular animals on  good tucker.
big old red stags can put on a fair bit of fat in the right country but not often I see it around here.
Fallow tho,jeeze the bucks can pile on the fat!

----------


## Scribe

> Yep of course there will be variations, one area I hunt even a mature red stag would struggle to make 80k gutted minus head and hocks while another less than 50km away as the crow flys I have shot several hinds over 100k gutted headed and hocked and a spiker just growing his first spikes over 100k, none had any fat over their rump to speak of but just big framed muscular animals on  good tucker.
> big old red stags can put on a fair bit of fat in the right country but not often I see it around here.
> Fallow tho,jeeze the bucks can pile on the fat!


A Jap stag we got last xmas had well marbled meat and a layer of thick yellow fat under his skin like hard butter. It must have been an inch thick in places. 

It was though an exceptional winter and spring in the NW Ruahine last year. I have never seen the deer fatter.

They will be doing a lot harder this year though. We are getting into the latter part of November and we still appear in the grip of the equinox. I have nearly forgotten what a fish looks like now.

Whitebaiting tomorrow I hope.

----------


## mohawk

> Rusa


Moose

----------


## Scouser

Cheers guys, still waiting to see where the Rusa fits in the list?

----------


## Dundee

> Cheers guys, still waiting to see where the Rusa fits in the list?


Galatear :Grin:

----------


## oneshot

someone needs to introduce those wee dog sized deer, you could fit a whole one on the BBQ :Cool:

----------


## Scouser

Finally found some info....The Jarvan Rusa was liberated in New Zealand in 1907 from Indonesia. The rusa is similar in size to the red deer, with a typical mature stag weighing up to 440lbs. Rusa prefer to inhabit steep county, dense bush and scrub........

so....in order of average size....i know, always exceptions.....

Wapiti
Red
Sambar
Rusa
Sika
Fallow
Whitetail

correct.....?......or is the Sambar larger than the Reds?

----------


## Gibo

I would put Sambar ahead of Red

----------


## veitnamcam

Sambar larger than red going by all the photos i have seen  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Scouser

[QUOTE=Scouser;315513]Finally found some info....The Jarvan Rusa was liberated in New Zealand in 1907 from Indonesia. The rusa is similar in size to the red deer, with a typical mature stag weighing up to 440lbs. Rusa prefer to inhabit steep county, dense bush and scrub........

so....in order of average size....i know, always exceptions.....

Wapiti
Sambar
Red
Rusa
Sika
Fallow
Whitetail


Fixed......ive only shot Fallow & Red (1 of each, im not showing off).....my ambition now is to drop a Sika........

----------


## Gibo

[QUOTE=Scouser;315550]


> Finally found some info....The Jarvan Rusa was liberated in New Zealand in 1907 from Indonesia. The rusa is similar in size to the red deer, with a typical mature stag weighing up to 440lbs. Rusa prefer to inhabit steep county, dense bush and scrub........
> 
> so....in order of average size....i know, always exceptions.....
> 
> Wapiti
> Sambar
> Red
> Rusa
> Sika
> ...


Its good to have goals! Go get em :Wink:

----------


## oneshot

carried a mature Sambar Hind on my back once, oh yes much bigger than reds going by the amount my spine compressed.

----------


## Scribe

Going into Sisams Valley one morning and spotted a big sambar stag in the cutting. Got my mate to get up alongside him and run him against the bank so I could bulldog him. When we got real close I saw he had hams on him the size of a bloody horse.

Nah I said I don't need venison that badly. He probably would nearly have killed me as I wasn't fit for that caper any longer.
Guessing by the look of him, live weight, he could have weighed as much as eight hundred Lb

----------


## Scribe

I would have liked to know what this little fat pig weighed. 

I think he would have put a few red deer to shame. It was shot by Michele Hill one of our neighbours at Taneatua on a next door property.

For those that havnt seen this before.. It is a Rusa stag with the most unusual head I have ever seen.

----------


## Scouser

Yeah Scribe, injured back leg?.....or just small gene pool?

----------


## Scribe

> Yeah Scribe, injured back leg?.....or just small gene pool?


Not in this case 'Scouser' True an injured back leg often cause malformed antler on the opposite side. This is not a malformed antler this boy has three antlers and three coronets.

----------


## Gibo

> Not in this case 'Scouser' True an injured back leg often cause malformed antler on the opposite side. This is not a malformed antler this boy has three antlers and three coronets.


Even the side with what appears a semi normal coronet has a very non typical rusa formation. Hybrid mutt? With a unicorn??

----------


## Scribe

> Even the side with what appears a semi normal coronet has a very non typical rusa formation. Hybrid mutt? With a unicorn??


Fascinating what Gibo. An extra antler and coronet, what would you liken that too. A woman with three legs a man with two penises???.

----------


## Gibo

> Fascinating what. An extra antler and coronet what would you liken that too. A woman with three legs a man with two penises.


Its simple Scribe, a triceratops  :Grin:

----------


## Scribe

This was the biggest wild deer I ever had anything to do with catching. It weighed 550 lb live weight 3 months later and it had probably lost weight in that time.

It had the most beautiful 14 point head typical of the Mt Hikarangi herd.

If those young men had not straggled all the way up to where the stag and I were fighting I think I would have been in trouble. No that's wrong I was in trouble.

----------


## Scribe

> Its simple Scribe, a triceratops


A good name.

----------


## Gibo

That looks a cracker head!! Even as  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Scribe

> That looks a cracker head!! Even as


Yes it was near perfectly even. I never got the antlers though.

----------

